# Vertrag vs. Maschinenrichtlinie



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2011)

Können Verträge die Einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie ausschließen?
Speziell geht es mir um Anlage I Absatz 1.7.4 Betriebsanleitung im Zusammenhang mit einer neuerlichen Risikobeurteilung. (gerechtfertigt sollte die Herausgabe der Dokumentation mit Artikel 18 Absatz 1 sein)

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2011)

Meiner Ansicht nach können Verträge nicht die einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie ausschliessen,
da diese Grundlage sind eine Maschine in den Europäischen Warenverkehr zu bringen und damit Gesetzt. 
Es gibt ja keine Möglichkeit dich vor Strafe zu schützen wenn du besoffen über eine Rote Ampel
fährst und auf dem kühler liegt eine Oma, dann brauchst du den Richter nicht damit zu kommen
das dein Auftraggeber dir das per Vertrag erlaubt hat.


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo VL,

also ich kenne es nur so, daß die MRL durch die 9. Verordnung
zum Geräte- und Produktsicherheitsgesetz in deutsches Recht
übernommen ist.

Also kann man vertraglich nicht Forderungen des Anhang 1
der MRL außer Kraft setzen.

Im §18 geht es meiner Meinung nach um den Know-How
Schutz von Maschinenlieferanten. Dieser kann nur
"gebrochen" werden, wenn es um Personenschutz geht.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach können Verträge nicht die einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie ausschliessen,
> da diese Grundlage sind eine Maschine in den Europäischen Warenverkehr zu bringen und damit Gesetzt.
> Es gibt ja keine Möglichkeit dich vor Strafe zu schützen wenn du besoffen über eine Rote Ampel
> fährst und auf dem kühler liegt eine Oma, dann brauchst du den Richter nicht damit zu kommen
> das dein Auftraggeber dir das per Vertrag erlaubt hat.



nun, das sind ja nun äpfel und birnen, das eine sind lieferbedingungen, die vertraglich festgehalten sind, das andere ist eine straftat...

um das ganze noch ein wenig klarer zu machen. der laden hat eine anlage von einem amerikanischen anbieter gekauft und dazu noch einen servicevertrag (welcher nun nicht mehr verlängert wird) unterschrieben. sowohl der kauf- als auch der servicevertrag übertrugen alle instandhaltungsarbeiten an den lieferanten und dieser ist demnach besitzer der dokumentation (z.b. sind in einigen schaltschränken nur die baustellendokumentationen ... revisionsmäßig also irgendwas von vor tausend jahren) ... in diese dokumentationen läßt der lieferant nicht blicken, da er ja den auftrag hat, die anlagen zu warten ... nun will der laden einige änderungen bzw. die überprüfung des sicherheitskonzeptes in auftrag geben ... (übrigens wurde nur ein "draft", also ein entwurf, der risikobeurteilung für die linie dem kunden übergeben) ... ich sehe also durchaus potential, aber angeblich versucht man es schon seit einiger zeit, ohne entgegenkommen zu spüren


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Im §18 geht es meiner Meinung nach um den Know-How
> Schutz von Maschinenlieferanten. Dieser kann nur
> "gebrochen" werden, wenn es um Personenschutz geht.



richtig, es geht um personenschutz und -sicherheit beim betrieb der anlagen. oben hatte ich jetzt erwähnt, dass es nur einen entwurf einer risikobeurteilung gibt und darüber hinaus hat der lieferant und servicedienstleister jetzt änderungen an einer not-aus-verkettung vorgenommen (um einen sporadischen fehler auszuschließen und einzugrenzen) ...


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2011)

MRL, Anhang 1:
"Jeder Maschine muss eine Betriebsanleitung (also auch
Schaltpläne) *beiliegen.*" 

Das heißt, sie muss dort sein, wo die Maschine steht.

Dazu hat der Betreiber ein Recht.

Er hat kein Recht auf die Aushändigung der Risikobeurteilung,
das muss vertraglich geregelt werden.

Die Dinge, die der Betreiber über die Risikobeurteilung
wissen muss, stehen in der Betriebsanleitung
(also auch im Schaltplan).

Soweit die Theorie.

Ich meine, so wie ich den Sachverhalt verstanden habe,
müssen die aktuellen Schaltpläne (hoffentlich gibt es
wirklich welche ) rausgerückt werden.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> MRL, Anhang 1:
> "Jeder Maschine muss eine Betriebsanleitung (also auch
> Schaltpläne) *beiliegen.*"



irgendwo steht da, dass sie nicht direkt an der maschine sein müssen, aber auf verlangen vom verantwortlichen zusammengestellt werden müssen ... nun sehe ich es so, dass mit auslaufen des servicevertrages die verantwortung automatisch auf den "betreiber" übergeht...



Tommi schrieb:


> Ich meine, so wie ich den Sachverhalt verstanden habe,
> müssen die aktuellen Schaltpläne (hoffentlich gibt es
> wirklich welche ) rausgerückt werden.



schön, dass du es so siehst wie ich, aber gibt es andere, einschlägerige erfahrungen damit? hat da vielleicht schon mal jemand drum gekämpft, in dieser oder ähnlicher form? kann vielleicht asegs etwas aus rechtlicher sicht dazu sagen? ...wie du so schön sagst "die theorie" ... ich möchte vor meinem weggang aus dem laden wenigstens das noch erledigt wissen, auch wenn es mich danach nicht mehr berührt...


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2011)

ich habe bis jetzt folgende ansatzpunkte:

mit beendigung des servicevertrages geht die verantwortung auf den betreiber über,
dieser ist berechtigt/verpflichtet die risikobeurteilung (nur als entwurf vorliegend) überprüfen und ggf. ändern zu lassen und
durch die letzten arbeiten ist eindeutig, auch anhand des entwurfes der risikobeurteilung eine personengefährdung nicht auszuschließen (bezug auf artikel 18, absatz 1)

kann da ein liefervertrag (abgeschlossen mit dem vorvorgänger unternehmen) mächtiger sein?


----------



## Tommi (28 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> irgendwo steht da, dass sie nicht direkt an der maschine sein müssen, aber auf verlangen vom verantwortlichen zusammengestellt werden müssen ...


 
Das bezieht sich auf die Technische Dokumentation, also z.B. die
statische und dynamische Berechnung des Maschinengestells,
die rechnerische Ermittlung von Leitungsquerschnitten,
oder die Bestimmung des Performance-Levels.

Die Schaltpläne sind Bestandteil der Betriebsanleitung und
müssen da sein!!! (MRL, Anhang 1, 1.7.4.2 e)

Praktische Erfahrung mit dem "Einklagen" von Risikobeurteilungen
habe ich leider (oder Gott sei Dank) nicht.

Wenn mir noch was einfällt, melde ich mich.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo es gibt nicht nur eine MRL für den Hersteller sondern auch eine ARL für den Betreiber und es dürfen nur sichere Arbeitsmittel zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
  Die Risikobeurteilung ist elementarer Bestandteil der Risikominderungsmaßnahmen und muss immer ausgeführt werden, siehe auch MRL. 
  Eine Betriebsanleitung  ist immer in der Landessprache mitzuliefern und muss dem Bediener zur Verfügung gestellt werden, wie soll er sonst wissen welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen er anwenden muss.


----------



## reliability (28 Januar 2011)

Mich würde dabei das Datum des Inverkehrbringens (oder Datum der letzten wesentlichen Änderung) der Maschine interessieren. Dies beeinflusst für den Hersteller den Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie...
...seit dem *29. Dezember 2009* ist die neue Maschinenrichtlinie verbindlich anzuwenden. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt galt noch die Richtlinie 98/37/EG. 


Sollte für die Maschine nicht nach *BetrSichV* eine Gefährungsbeurteilung der Maschine vorliegen. Dabei wäre der Betreiber der Anlage auf jeden Fall mit im Boot. Die BetrSichV ist die deutsche Umsetzung der Arbeitsmittelrichtlinie 89/655/EWG, später ersetzt durch Richtlinie 2009/104/EG.
http://www.gefaehrdungsbeurteilungen.de/

Die Endkunden fordern oft die Übergabe der Risikobeurteilung, da sie diese als Basis für die Gefährungsbeurteilung verwenden wollen.

Gruß


----------



## reliability (28 Januar 2011)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag...



vierlagig schrieb:


> Können Verträge die Einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie ausschließen?


 
Hierzu finde ich den Beitrag von ASEGS sehr interessant:



ASEGS schrieb:


> @Markus!
> Der Sachverhalt ist mir nicht ganz klar. Aber soweit mir bekannt ist, gilt grundsätzlich folgendes:
> Solange Du das Fachwissen hast und die Kenntnis im Gegensatz zu einem nicht Einsicht zeigenden Kunden der noch Laie ist, dass „dies“ oder „jenes“ zu einer Gefahrenquelle wird oder werden kann und Du trotz dieser Kenntnis und Deines Fachwissens dennoch Handels, sprich den Auftrag ausführst, so kannst Du noch so Haftungsausschlüsse vereinbaren. Denn Du handelst dann ja sogar absichtlich und schaffst die Gefahrenquelle selber als der Fachmann! Und setzt kausal durch Deine Handlung erst die Ursache für den Schaden, mit dem vollen Bewusstsein, dass dieser vielleicht später eintreten könnte! Mithin würdest Du zumindest mit vollem Vorsatz handeln, wenn nicht sogar mit Absicht!
> Nach 276 III BGB kann man im Zivilrecht den vollen Vorsatz aber nicht im voraus durch eine vertragliche Vereinbahrung ausschließen. Z. Bsp. durch eine AGB (Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingung!)
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2011)

inbetriebbringung, also die abnahme war im april 2009
wesentliche änderungen definiert man wie?


----------



## Tommi (29 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wesentliche änderungen definiert man wie?


 

z.B. so...

hoffentlich nicht zu undeutlich...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ExGuide (29 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Können Verträge die Einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie ausschließen?



Eindeutig NEIN. Die MRL ist Europäisches Recht, und das weder durch Landesrecht, noch durch eine "private" Vereinbarung außer Kraft gesetzt werden. :icon_evil:
Es wäre zwar möglich, dass das "stillschweigend" akzeptiert wird, aber im Falle eines Falles bist Du dran, leider. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, ist dem Kunden eine Teilmaschine zu liefern und eben alles "besondere" auszuschließen, was dann auch auf die Baugruppeneinbauerklärung muss.
Du musst aber aufpassen, dass die Definition der Teilmaschine auch funktioniert, aber das bekommt man schon hin.


----------

